# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Bicikleta

## Pride

Tregoni mardhenjet qe keni me Bicikleten.
A e perdorni, kur e perdorni e cfar biciklete preferoni.

Vet  kam tre bicikleta.

Ajo qe e kam me per zemer eshte nje GIANT tip X 1200  mashkullore gjysem sportive dhe me trupin aluminium. E lehte si pupel dhe e shpejte si grenx.

----------


## viganv

Edhe une kam biciklete

E kam Salcano baki eshte me 21 Shpejtesi frere shume shume te mire mashkullore dhe shume e shpejte

----------


## Mina

Bicikleta (fikse) eshte mjaft efikase per femrat qe kane shendet ne vithe (tipat gonadike). Eshte mire te perdoret cdo dite nga 30 minuta. Kam degjuar ato qe kane bicikleta nuk i perdorin fare, thjesht kane deshire ta kene ne shtepi.
Sa per bicikleten si mjet levizes mund te them qe eshtre perfekte dhe praktike. Me mungon.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Pershendetje!

Edhe une e kam nje biciklete, te tipit Orbis, me 21 shpejtesi, me traup alumini, i ka edhe mbrojteset kunder baltes qe i mbulojne rrotat prej alumini.
Eshte mjaft e bukur dhe e dua shume.
Kur kam qene femije qe ne shkurt e deri ne tetor tere diten endesha me bicikleten time te atehershme BMX. POr, pas luftes e kane vjedhur dhe bleva kete Orbisin.
Ka ndoshta 2 vjet qe nuk e kam perdorur. Ka filluar ndoshta te ndryshket. Ne fakt sot me frymezuat ta dergoj te mekaniku i bicikletave dhe t'i bej servisin e duhur.

Ne fakt, ne në Kosovë nuk kemi rrugë të gjera per te ngasur bicikleten, e sidomos tani pas luftes kur automjetet jane shtuar tej mase. Nuk ka vend per kembesore e lere me per bicikleta.
Megjithate, e cmoj shume edhe per vitalitet, ndihmon ne mabjtjen e rregullt te kondicionit te muskujve, ne qerkullim te rregullt te gjakut dhe shtypjen e tij, etj.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## PINK

Uaaaa cfare qefi ju paskeni bicikleta ... lol

Une e kam me 3 rrota .... eshte akoma me qef

----------


## Leila

Kisha nje BMX te kuqe qe s'me priteshe te vinin ustallaret ta montonin dhe vajta e montova vete nga gezimi.
Me mbanin ne pellembe te dores cunat e lagjes qe ti lija 15 minuta bicikleten. lol
I vura dhe sfungjer shales, pa le... kur zbrisja ndo nje koder te pjerret me te.
Good times!

BTW, kemi patur nja 3 bicikleta gjithsej dhe nga qe s'kishim ku t'i mbanim filluam t'ua jepnim te tjereve. Na ka mbetur edhe nje lejla me te bardhe, goma te shfryra, te cilen e kemi fituar ne nje konkurim. Kush e do, bujrum, falas! Mjafton ta meritoni... sipas standarteve te mia.  :ngerdheshje:  Sob story required.

----------


## Fiona

Ua cfare teme....cfare makine keni thuaj....

----------


## Pride

Mina,  po flasim per bicikleta qe ecin ne rruge e kudo e jo per ato qe mbahen ne dhoma gjumi  per hollim.

Lek, Kosova eshte fushe e besoj ska vend me te mire se tek ju per te perdorur Bicikleten.
Ne Gjermani thone se ka shum rruge per bicikleta qe lidhin pjese te qytetit por dhe qytetet me njeri tjetrin si dhe me fshatrat.
Ne se keni mundesi tregoni foto te bicikletave tuaja.

----------


## viganv

Ja edhe e imja si duket:



E imja eshte ngjyre blue e kjo verdhe

----------


## diikush

Mountain Bike

Ke qejf ta ngasesh, e re fringo, suspacion para, frena me disqe (si motorat), 24 kombinime shpejtesish, rapid shifters (nderrimi i 'marshave') etj.

Me kenaq, si ne rruge me asfalt, edhe neper rruge te pashtruara, lulishte, kodra, etj......   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ma ka marre era postimin ne kete teme.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse, shkurt thene, kam biciklete. Kam edhe 7000+ postime, fshini te gjitha po te duani, po bicikleten nuk ma merrni dot.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pride

vigan te bukur e ke  bicikleten.
thx dhe per foton.
para nje jave bera gati 30 km udhetim me biciklete. ishte nje dit me ere te forte e cila me ndihmoi shum ne vajtje dhe me lodhi shum ne ardhje.
ka njerez qe i bien an e kend europes e botes me biciklete.
dikur kishte cuna tiranas qe ne plazh shkonin me bicikleta. kurse shkodranet ndiqnin ekipin e futbollit deri ne tirane me bicikleta.
tani eshte frik se te hedhin ne ndonje gremine makinat e shumta.
cili shtet ne bote ose europe ka rrug te miraper bicikleta?

----------


## Davius

Edhe une kam nje biciklete por nuk eshte aq e bukur sa e Viganit  :buzeqeshje:  sepse eshte e vjeter, por me shume e perdor per te mbajtur kondicionin kur nuk shihem me vrapimin ose topin e futbollit disa dite  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## "Ambrida"

Hollanda eshte vendi qe ka me shume biçikleta,dhe ne atje ku ka rruge makine,kembesori,patjeter ka dhe rruge per bicikleten,dmth qe gjenden kudo.

----------


## Ermelita

Une kam nje biciklete jo shume te madhe , por delikate qe me pershtatet dhe dal nagnjeher me te  neper lagje vetem sa per te levizur kembet ngapak , eshte qejf te ngasesh bicikleten  , ke nje ndjenje se bota po behet e jotja , sidomos kur dryen puhiza . 
 Kur isha me e vogel , qunat me kendonin nje kenge :
   Po shetit me biciklete ,
   princesha Alketë me suiten e vet , 
   tring -tring -tring kado qe shkon ,
   hapni rrugen lajmeron !!

----------


## Pride

Ambrida ,interesante ajo cka thua.
Psh a mundet nje biciklist te shkoje nga Haga ne Roterdam a Amsterdam me Biciklete pa u perzier me autostradat?
Do jet interesante ne se do te kemi ne te ardhmen qeveri te mire qe te ndertohen autostrada te reja ne Shqiperi e keto te qelbtat (rruget  e tanishme) ti lene per ne  amatoret e bicikletave.
si thoni juve.
Ju lutem postoni foto bicikletash (qofte sportive per profsa qofte normale per amatoret) sepse une nuk di te postoj figura.

tring tring ben bicikleta
si shigjet po shkon alketa

e kam degju kte keng dhe une.

a ti paske qen a?

----------


## FierAkja143

hmmm kam nja 6 vite pa ngar biciklet!

----------


## helene

/me habitet ç'hyn bicikleta te Bukuria dhe Estetika?

----------


## diikush

> /me habitet ç'hyn bicikleta te Bukuria dhe Estetika?


po te kesh biciklete te mire dhe estetike, gjen goca te bukura>>Bukuria dhe Estetika....  :ngerdheshje:   lol

----------


## Pride

ne fakt hyn.

bicikleta vet eshte nje mjet  jo thjesht transportus por dhe artistik ne kuptimin e konstruksionit.
kush mund ta mohoj elegancen e bicikletes si dezanj apo konstruksion.
a ka gje me te bukur se nje femer simpatike qe bicikleton ne nje rruge po themi nga liqeni tiranes apo rruge fshati mes lendinave apo pyjeve.
a ka gje me te bukur se nje tuf shok e shoqe qe shkojn piknik me bicikleta.
a mund te krahasohet nje bicikletist elegant me nje barkderr mafioz qe del nga benzi e duke shkundur valixhet e dhjamosura hyn ne klubi a ministri.


etjera tjera

----------

